# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال >  أنواع صناديق الاستثمار

## دموع الغصون

* 
هناك انواع من صناديق الاستثمار : 
صندوق الاستثمار المباشر : ويقوم هذا الصندوق بالاستثمار مباشرة في تأسيس شركات جديدة أو شراء حصص في شركات قائمة أو بإعادة هيكلة شركة خاسرة 

صندوق الاستثمار غير المباشر : ويقوم هذا الصندوق بالاستثمار في سوق الأوراق المالية بتكوين محافظ استثمارية من الأسهم والسندات بحسب الغرض من نشاطه ، وهو ينقسم إلى نوعين: 
صناديق الاستثمار المغلقة : تتميز بثبات هيكل راس مالها، وبالتالي فان عدد الأسهم المتداولة لها ثابت ولا يتغير .. 
صناديق الاستثمار المفتوحة : هي صناديق راس المال المتغير حيث يتغير باستمرار هيكل رأسمالها، وكذا يتغير عدد الأسهم المتداولة للصندوق بالزيادة والنقص كرد لفعل لعمليات البيع والشراء لحاملي اسهم الصندوق


وتختلف أنشطة محافظ وصناديق الاستثمار باختلاف الأهداف التي تسعى إلى تحقيقها، ويمكن تجميع الأهداف الخاصة بصناديق الاستثمار إلى الآتي : 

صناديق النمو Growth Fund : يركز الصندوق على النمو في قيمة الاستثمارات. 

ب – صناديق الدخل Income Fund: تركز على الاستثمار في الأسهم المتوقع لها تحقيق توزيعات أرباح مرتفعة. 

جـ- الصناديق المتوازنة Balanced Fund: تقوم بتقسيم استثماراتها فيما بين الأوراق المالية ذات معدل الفائدة الثابت وبين الأسهم العادية منخفضة المخاطر . 

ء- صناديق الاستثمار المتخصصة Special Fund : وتهدف إلى الاستثمار في اسهم نوع معين من الصناعات وتستقطب المتفائلين بمستقبل هذه الصناعة والمستعدين لتحمل المخاطرة. 

هـ- صناديق سندات المحليات Municipal Band Fund : تقوم بالاستثمار في السندات التي تصدرها البلديات والمحليات والتي تعفى فوائدها من الضرائب، ويلجأ إليها الأغنياء ذوي الدخول المرتفعة نظراً لوقوعهم في شرائح ضريبية مرتفعة. 

فكرة هذه الصناديق تتلخص في قيام عدد كبير من المستثمرين بتجميع مواردهم وإدارتها بمعرفة مؤسسات مالية لتحقيق المزايا التي لا يمكن لهم تحقيقيها منفردين، فضلاً عن أن المخاطر التي يتعرض لها المستثمر في الصندوق تعتبر اقل من تلك التي قد تواجه من يستثمر أمواله في السوق مباشرة حيث أن ضخامة عدد الأسهم والسندات التي تحتفظ بها الصناديق تخفف من الآثار التي قد يخلفها تراجع أي من الأدوات على الأداء الكلي للمحفظة الاستثماري.

*

----------


## فيروز

اتعرفنا عـ شي جديد الموضوع مُفيد

----------


## محمد العزام

شرح كافي ومفصل لانواع الصناديق الاستثمار 


مشكورة دموع على ماقدمتي

----------


## دموع الغصون

*مشكورين على المرور المميز 
بتمنى الفائدة للجميع*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*انا شخصياً إستفدت من الموضوع
مشكورة على المعلومات*

----------


## &روان&

معلومات جديدة 

شكرا دموع

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
بتمنى الفائدة للجميع 

مشكورات صبايا

*

----------

